# Ausgabeformatierung von SQLplus



## TheManWho (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich schon wieder. Diesmal eine Frage zu der Ausgabe von SQLPLUS.
Zur Zeit erhalte ich eine Ausgabe, die so aussieht:

```
OBJEKTNAME
-------------------------------------------------------------
START             ENDE              LAUFZEIT
----------------- ----------------- ----------
Objektname1
14.12.04 23:24:54 14.12.04 23:25:31 ,599537037

Objektname2
14.12.04 23:24:54 14.12.04 23:25:30 ,583333333

Objektname3
14.12.04 23:24:54 14.12.04 23:25:13  ,30787037


OBJEKTNAME
-------------------------------------------------------------
START             ENDE             LAUFZEIT
----------------- ----------------- ----------
Objektname4
14.12.04 23:40:18 14.12.04 23:40:21 ,048611111

Objektname5
14.12.04 23:29:30 15.12.04 02:53:06 197,944444

Objektname6
14.12.04 23:36:12 15.12.04 01:51:48 131,833333
```
...das sieht natürlich sehr seltsam aus. Ich hätte gerne eine Ausgabe mit EINER Titelzeile am Anfang (und nicht alle 3 Zeilen) und die restlichen Werte dann jeweils nebeneinander und nicht, dass der Objektname in einer andern Zeile steht.

```
OBJEKTNAME  START             ENDE             LAUFZEIT
----------------- ----------------- ----------
Objektname1 14.12.04 23:24:54 14.12.04 23:25:31 ,599537037
Objektname2 14.12.04 23:24:54 14.12.04 23:25:30 ,583333333
Objektname3 14.12.04 23:24:54 14.12.04 23:25:13 ,30787037
Objektname4 14.12.04 23:40:18 14.12.04 23:40:21 ,048611111
Objektname5 14.12.04 23:29:30 15.12.04 02:53:06 197,944444
Objektname6 14.12.04 23:36:12 15.12.04 01:51:48 131,833333
...
```

danke & gruß

/tmw


----------



## Exceptionfault (15. Dezember 2004)

Versuch es mal mit folgendem

SET LINES 100   <= gibt die breite deiner Konsole in Zeichen an
SET PAGES 100 <= gibt die Höhe deiner Konsole in Zeichen an

mit 

SET HEADING OFF kannst du die Titelzeile komplett deaktivieren.

mit "help set" bekommst du alle Kommandos (sofern die Hilfe korrekt installiert ist)


----------



## Ralph (15. Dezember 2004)

Probiers mal mit

```
set linesize 1000
set pagesize 1
```


----------



## TheManWho (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe da jetzt immer noch einen Zeilenumbruch drin. Kann das damit zusammen hängen, dass das Feld "Objektname" 200 Zeichen breit ist und ich erst ab einer entsprechend breiten SQLplus Zeile alles nebeneinander kriege - dann aber mit einer riesigen Lücke?
Aber so is gut! Danke


----------



## Exceptionfault (15. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst auch noch ein Format für jede einzelne Spalte definieren (natürlich vor dem SQL Statement)


```
COL Objektname FORMAT A30
```

Sollte die Spalte Objektname auf 30 Zeichen Breite reduzieren.


----------



## TheManWho (16. Dezember 2004)

Ja - hat geklappt!


----------

